# Festa de lenticulares em Rio Maior.



## Teles (5 Fev 2012 às 18:46)

Boas , por aqui hoje apareceu aqui um autentico espetáculo de lenticulares:


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2012 às 19:38)

Grandes registos Teles, sempre atento.


----------

